# Kühlung für externe Festplatte



## resu223 (31. Juli 2008)

*Kühlung für externe Festplatte*

Hallo alle zusammen....

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe ...
Ich möchte mir eine externe Festplatte zulegen und habe von den doch des öfteren auftretenden Hitzeproblemen gehört.
Wie kann ich eine externe Festplatte aktiv kühlen ?
Kann man hier die in den Shops erhältlichen (Festplatten)Lüfterkühler von Revoltec und Co. verwenden oder braucht man was ganz andres? 
Wäre froh über eine fächmännische Antwort von euch!
Dank im voraus !

Grüße resu223


----------



## uuodan (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kühlung für externe Festplatte*



			
				resu223 am 31.07.2008 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen....
> 
> Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe ...
> Ich möchte mir eine externe Festplatte zulegen und habe von den doch des öfteren auftretenden Hitzeproblemen gehört.
> ...



Da in den Gehäusen kein Platz ist, wird es mit einem Kühler schwierig. Die sind nämlich meist für interne Platten konzipiert, da externe HDDs von allen Seiten 'frische' Luft bekommen. Ich hatte mit meinem MyBook2 von WD noch nie irgendwelche Hitzeprobleme und kenne auch sonst niemanden, der darüber klagt. Man sollte eben nicht irgendein billiges HDD-Case kaufen und sich dann eine selbst zugelegte Platte einbauen. Wenn man sich eine externe Platte eines renommierten Herstellers kauft, gibt es keine Probleme, würde ich meinen. Oder wohnst du unterm Dach?


----------



## Teslatier (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kühlung für externe Festplatte*



			
				resu223 am 31.07.2008 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen....
> 
> Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe ...
> Ich möchte mir eine externe Festplatte zulegen und habe von den doch des öfteren auftretenden Hitzeproblemen gehört.
> ...


Die Lüfter wirst du wohl nicht verwenden können, da sie normalerweise unter die festplatte geschraubt werden müssen, und die Gehäuse dafür nicht gebaut sind.
Ich habe, glaube ich, aber von Gehäusen gelesen, in die schon ein Lüfter eingebaut ist. Um welche/s es sich gehandelt hat weiß ich aber nimmer. Einfach in ein paar Shops rumstöbern. Bin selber gerade auf der Suche nach einem ordentlichen Gehäuse, das die Wärme gut ableitet (ohne Lüfter und am besten ohne Gitter, da das ganze sonst zu laut wäre).


----------



## uuodan (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kühlung für externe Festplatte*

BTW ist meine Platte alles andere als störend laut und rein optisch auch ganz passabel.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kühlung für externe Festplatte*



			
				resu223 am 31.07.2008 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen....
> 
> Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe ...
> Ich möchte mir eine externe Festplatte zulegen und habe von den doch des öfteren auftretenden Hitzeproblemen gehört.


 echt? ich hab noch nie von problemen gehört... vlt. wird manch ein billiggehäuse rel. heiß, aber "probleme"...? kauf dir ein halbwegs ordentliches gehäuse, möglichst aus metall - das reicht völlig.

ansonsten isses natürlich optimal, wenn die platte auf ihrer seitenkante stehen kann, da dann die unter- und oberseite voll in der luft steht und wärme abgeben kann.


ich hab zB ein revoltec aus alu für meine 2,5zoll IDE, das wird selbst dann nur etwas mehr als handwarm, wenn ich es in der mitgelieferten tasche drinlasse, während die läuft. 

hängt natürlich auch ein bisschen von der eingebauten platte ab. je schneller, desto wärmer kann sie werden. bei USB-verbindung brauchst du keine schnelle platte, da du eh nicht über ca. 30MB/s kommen wirst.


----------



## resu223 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Kühlung für externe Festplatte*

Als erstes mal Dank euch für eure Antworten.
Da ich mir eine Western Digital zulegen will sind meine Sorgen jetzt beruhigt.
Werd mal nach einem schönen Gehäuse stöbern , da ich sie ja dann doch über eSATA laufen lassen möchte und da sind ja die Datenraten meines Wissens nach so um die 60Mb/s.
Auf jeden Fall Dankeschön!

Grüße resu223


----------

